# Rocky's Snuggle Bag



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

Today I made Rocky his own Snuggle Bag . I know he is a boy and I know its Baby Pink with Flowers on the other side, but I made it out of an old baby blanket. He still seems to like it 


































I think I will defo make another one, but in a more "manly colour"


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww he looks like he loves it, aren't you a clever Chi-Mum


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I must try and make one for Dottie ! well done


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That's beautiful! I don't think he cares if it's pink - soft trumps color anytime.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is such great idea. My new baby loves it under covers.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought two and my boys think they are for playigng with not sleeping in, at least they like em still,


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Rocky is loving his snuggle bag and looks very comfy!*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

great job! And, Rocky seems to love it.
My Jerry loves Pink more than anything. If there are two beds, a pink and a blue,
he gets the pink one. The same thing with blankets and toys


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

As I got new fabrics on Saturday, I made another snuggle bag. And Rocky loves that one even more!! I have trouble getting him out of it again 


























































I have 2 of them and would sell 1 if anyone would be interested. It is approximately 45x65cm, its polar fleece, chocolate brown from one side, and caramel/ beige from the other side. It is reversible, so you can use both sides, and you can't see any sewing lines. And it can be used as a blanket or you can carry your doggie around in it. I would sell it for £18 + delivery. So if anyone is interested, let me know


----------

